

Reddit makes me hate atheists. - Firebrand
http://skepchick.org/2011/12/reddit-makes-me-hate-atheists/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Skepchick+%28Skepchick%29

======
colanderman
My brief interactions with Reddit these days lead me to believe that this sort
of immaturity is not limited to r/atheism…

That said, I'm glad Reddit exists, for the same reason I'm glad that skate
parks and X-Boxes exist.

------
paulhauggis
I think the average age of Reddit is 16. High school students have infiltrated
it ages ago. This is why I don't take anything I read in the comment section
too seriously.

~~~
rada
On one hand, I understand your need to sleep better at night. On the other
hand, here are facts:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reddit#Demographics>

and

[http://www.ignitesocialmedia.com/social-media-
stats/2011-soc...](http://www.ignitesocialmedia.com/social-media-
stats/2011-social-network-analysis-report/#Reddit)

As you can see, Reddit is overwhelmingly 25-44. The most represented group is
actually 35-44. The high school demographic is negligible, and equal to the
65+ demographic.

Also, if you were to be completely honest with yourself, I bet you would not
have made the comment you've made if the jokes and the upvotes were about race
and lynchings instead of underage girls and rape.

~~~
barkingtoad
He meant mental age.

------
Joakal
Says more about r/atheism's sick sense of humour than anti-female ideals.

She did join in on the jokes though (in screenshot posted).

